# vip 722



## Dogear (Dec 2, 2008)

My VIP 722 quit last Tuesday. Received a refurb today, and it was DOA. Bad luck or has anyone else experienced this? They want to send me another refurb, and couldn't guarantee this one would be any better.

Dogear


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cross your fingers ...


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd say it was just bad luck. I hope you have great luck on the next replacement!


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Refurbs are hit and miss it seems right now that all I install are refurb 722 s my theory is that VIPs are being phased out in favor of hopper system


----------



## Dogear (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds as if it's a 50% chance. Might be time to go back to cable.

Dogear


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope dish still better u just have had a ill bad luck


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

lonerwulf said:


> Refurbs are hit and miss it seems right now that all I install are refurb 722 s my theory is that VIPs are being phased out in favor of hopper system


How long has it been since 722 was in production? All they have now is recycled receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

doesn't matter how long, it's a matter of new model pushing hard: H/J or H2


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I still install plenty of 722k's. Can't remember the last time I came across one that was DOA. Don't know how many are new vs refurb. I would think most, if not all, are refurb units. Just bad luck for you me thinks.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

My 722 went out a couple of weeks ago; It generally does every 2- 3 years. I have yet to get a bad replacement Receiver.

I would hate to replace my 722. I am not under contract and have not been for many years.

Dish has always been good to me. I do not pay the optional $7 dollar monthly service fee but I have NEVER been charged for $16 dollars for shipping.

I guess being a long time Dish subscriber, paying auto pay has its quirks.  I have been with Dish at least 13 years and it has been a good experience overall.

My replacement receiver did come with a bad land line phone issue. I could have sent it back but I will only miss the caller ID option. I am hooked up broadband.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

smackman said:


> My 722 went out a couple of weeks ago; It generally does every 2- 3 years. I have yet to get a bad replacement Receiver.
> 
> I would hate to replace my 722. I am not under contract and have not been for many years.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are leasing from DISH, they own the receiver so they are replacing *THEIR* receiver.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

boba said:


> Sounds like you are leasing from DISH, they own the receiver so they are replacing *THEIR* receiver.


That is true but t*here is approx. a $16 dollar shipping fee to send THEIR replacement* Receiver unless the $7 dollar service contract is part of your Dish Bill every month.

I see no need to own my Receiver when Dish backs there Receivers and there is generally no upfront cost except a 2 year agreement which I have not been under for many years.


----------



## Dogear (Dec 2, 2008)

I reconsidered today and let them send me another 722. They offered to upgrade to the 922, but wanted another two-year commitment, which I don't want. Thanks for all the input.

Dogear


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dogear said:


> I reconsidered today and let them send me another 722. They offered *to upgrade to the 922*, but wanted another two-year commitment, which I don't want. Thanks for all the input.
> 
> Dogear


Take a look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208053


----------



## Dogear (Dec 2, 2008)

Just to finish the thread, the second replacement seems to be working all right. Customer service could not have been more helpful. I appreciate the comments.

Dogear


----------

